# Injen Cold Air Intake



## Jose Vazquez (Jul 27, 2018)

Anyone interested in an Injen SP1978 Cold Air intake Altima 3.5 specific? Price is OBO, willing to ship.


----------



## Zac Edmonson (Jul 26, 2018)

What's the lowest you would take


----------

